# Flu Shot?



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Ok, I just want to put this out for general discussion since I have been asked about the flu shot twice by the nurse at my doc's office.

The flu shot this year has H1N1 in it, and although I usually get a flu shot, I am feeling slightly leery this year. I was vaccinated against H1N1 and the flu separately last year. I am having an hard time understanding why I should get H1N1 again, especially if it seems to have run it's course through the population.

With everything my body has been through, I am just not sure it's a good idea to introduce something else.

And, even thought I get the flu shot every year, I still get sick all the time. Any time anyone is near me who is the slightest bit sick, I get it, and I am sick longer and worse that they are. I do my best to avoid sick people, wash my hands, not share pens, etc, but it doesn't seem to help. I have even been diagnosed with the flu in the middle of the summer before.

I am wondering what is the point of getting the flu shot if I still get sick? Feel free to disagree with me. I am interested in getting some other points of view.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lavender said:


> Ok, I just want to put this out for general discussion since I have been asked about the flu shot twice by the nurse at my doc's office.
> 
> The flu shot this year has H1N1 in it, and although I usually get a flu shot, I am feeling slightly leery this year. I was vaccinated against H1N1 and the flu separately last year. I am having an hard time understanding why I should get H1N1 again, especially if it seems to have run it's course through the population.
> 
> ...


I have gotten one every year for many many years. This year I will not because of the addition of the H1N1. With Lupus, I never know what kind of reaction I might get. I also resent that they are forcing everyone to not have a choice. My rheumatologist concurs w/my feelings and decision even though she herself will remind me to get the flu shot.

"Big Brother Is Watching You!" Our government is getting out of hand here.

Lavender.............; in lieu of our other conversations re the possibility of Lupus in your case, I believe I would pass if I were you.

This should be a very good topic for exchanging ideas and opinions!!


----------



## Melimac (Sep 12, 2010)

I had the same concerns, so I talked to a nurse friend of mine.
H1N1 is another strain of flu, just like influenza A or B. The reason that there was a separate H1N1 last year was that H1N1 was identified *after* the regular flu vaccine had been prepared, and H1N1 was a serious threat. This year, H1N1 was added as it is suspected to be one of the strains that will affect us and it was already prepared, thus they added it with the other strains in the vaccine. The vaccine is only effective for about 6 months, just like any other flu vaccine, so you would need to be re-vaccinated again this year.

I hope that makes sense, I was concerned but after her explanation I got the vaccine.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I specifically stayed away from H1N1. But then, I'm older and from what I read, anyone older than 60 probably had some lifetime exposure to a close form of H1N1.

In any case, my body does not like foreign invaders. It can put me in flare mode of multiple autoimmune diseases for months. Add to that that I am VERY careful about germs and being around sick people. So I feel comfortable in foregoing the flu shot and the H1N1 shot.

For what it's worth, I keep an Rx of Tamiflu available just in case I do start coming down with what feels like the flu.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

My gut has been to say no this year. With everything my body has been through this past year and my concern about other auto-immune illnesses, I am worried about how my system would react to the vaccine. I think that I will just have to stick to my guns when I see the doc this year and continue to say no thanks, not this year!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Never had a flu shot.

Although, 20 yrs ago I had a once in a life pneumonia shot that kept me from any more bouts of pneumonia, bronchitis and pleurisy, all three together. That was a life saver.


----------



## nyer_at_hrt (Nov 11, 2009)

Just got the flu shot yesterday and it was my endo who offered it to me. i had it last year through work and both years no problems. i (knock on wood) rarely get sick though


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

It amazes me that people treat getting the flu as no big deal.

Upwards of 35,000 people die annually from complications of the flu.

If you have a chronic condition, your chances of suffering complications from an illness such as the flu are much greater. People with chronic conditions often become sicker than the general population when they get the flu, and take longer to recover.

The flu shot is *recommended* for at risk populations.

Unwarranted fear of vaccines has resulted in a strong resurgence of whooping cough here in the US. Polio and measles still run rampant in Central Asia and other areas of the world--in part due to availability, and in part due to fear and misinformation about vaccines.

What a blessing we offer people a choice. Then the risk is theirs, as is the opportunity to expose others to the illness when they become sick themselves.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lainey said:


> It amazes me that people treat getting the flu as no big deal.
> 
> Upwards of 35,000 people die annually from complications of the flu.
> 
> ...


It is a very big deal. I have always gotten one every single year. I think it is the responsible thing to do.

However, I have no intention of being a guinea pig this year (pun perhaps?) because I know what happens to me w/strange stuff because of the Lupus.

Also, when and if I get sick which is rare, I stay home. I don't go out and spread germs every where as others are wont to do. It seems some feel that because they have "it", others should suffer also.

I urge everyone who feels it is safe to do so to get the flu shot.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Here is some data regarding adverse events with the "2009" H1N1 flu shot from last year.

http://vaers.hhs.gov/resources/2009H1N1Summary_Nov25.pdf

Risk of a major event of from the flu shot is very low, and at 46+ million doses, it is well "tested".

Keep in mind H1N1 turned out to be very serious for pregnant women, and very rare in the over 65 age group, as they seemed to possess broad immunity from a version of the flu that was around in the 1950's.

Of course everything carries with it a risk. People should make informed decisions regarding the risks versus the benefits of anything before moving forward.


----------

